# Advice and Suggestions for European Master's Work



## Matthew1034 (Apr 13, 2010)

I want to study for my MA and PhD in Europe. MA can be completed with one year of full-time study, and Ph.D. work is rewarded with both a teaching position as well as decent compensation in some/most universities, from what I've heard.

I'm currently studying for a BA in Philosophy at the University of South Florida and am double-majoring in Classics. USF specializes in 17th and 18th century continental philosophy. I want to be well-grounded in the current philosophical paradigms of the secular world before I go to graduate school.

Right now I'm looking into the MA in Systematic Theology at King's College, London. Alister McGrath is the head of the Theology and Religious Studies Dept. there, and I appreciate his scholarship and therefore expect his programs to be well-rounded. I'm also considering Oak Hill Theological College, University of Munich, and Spurgeon's College.

I'd like some suggestions of other schools in Europe which excel in Christian scholarship and biblical/theological studies. I'm looking for colleges with professors who are doing solid reformed work in the evangelical community.


----------

